# Oct 2013 FE Exam Help Out of School since 1996 Help



## Johnlittle864 PE (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone been out of school for a while and passed this beast? I am willing to put the effort into studying, but I don't have the luxury of taking review courses from a university because the are typically offered on my workdays. May consider weekend classes like The School of PE "FE Exam Course" is offered on weekends for a fee. Does anyone recommend this? Is it worth it? Please list me any must have books or practice test books that will help me prepare for this test. Also, should I take the FE in general is it easier than one geared to electrical in the afternoon?. I did pass my PE power Oct 2012 1st attempt. Would make sense to take the FE Electrical, but if it easier to take the general please advise.

Thanks for any help you can share!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 12, 2013)

3 words: School of PE

They offer the classes online. Well worth the money.

But why are you taking the FE if you have your PE? I know some states do require it for reciprocity, but you have to be getting close to time limits to request a waiver of FE, right?


----------



## Johnlittle864 PE (Jun 12, 2013)

John Q I can't get NC it's 20 years or have a PHD and FL is must have the FE. That is what I'm up against.


----------



## Jonjo (Jun 12, 2013)

johnlittle864 said:


> Anyone been out of school for a while and passed this beast? I am willing to put the effort into studying, but I don't have the luxury of taking review courses from a university because the are typically offered on my workdays. May consider weekend classes like The School of PE "FE Exam Course" is offered on weekends for a fee. Does anyone recommend this? Is it worth it? Please list me any must have books or practice test books that will help me prepare for this test. Also, should I take the FE in general is it easier than one geared to electrical in the afternoon?. I did pass my PE power Oct 2012 1st attempt. Would make sense to take the FE Electrical, but if it easier to take the general please advise.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can share!




johnlittle864

My case , I was out the school for at least 20 years , and when I decided go for my license the only thing I did was study from the F.E book the NCEES offer, that book has also a CD for practice , go and do it all, actually time yourself , go and check your school books.

If I were you , I will study from my school books and the F.E from NCEES

Maybe the classes out there are good ?, I don't know


I did pass on my first attempt for F.E and P.E , and my discipline is Electrical (Power) , if I did , you can do it!

Good luck !

J.P


----------



## Johnlittle864 PE (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks JP


----------



## 305Gurl (Jun 12, 2013)

johnlittle864 said:


> Anyone been out of school for a while and passed this beast? I am willing to put the effort into studying, but I don't have the luxury of taking review courses from a university because the are typically offered on my workdays. May consider weekend classes like The School of PE "FE Exam Course" is offered on weekends for a fee. Does anyone recommend this? Is it worth it? Please list me any must have books or practice test books that will help me prepare for this test. Also, should I take the FE in general is it easier than one geared to electrical in the afternoon?. I did pass my PE power Oct 2012 1st attempt. Would make sense to take the FE Electrical, but if it easier to take the general please advise.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can share!


I personally used http://www.eitexam.com/ and pass on my second attempt. It was very cheap too. I was only 5 years out of school when I passed, if that means anything. And yes, you're right, Florida is one of the hardest States (not counting California b/c Seismic and Survey) to get Reciprocity. I personally know people who had PHDs, but did not have or pass FE and got turned down for reciprocity. here in Florida. I believe that you need at least 3 years of teaching engineering at a University to even get a waiver on the FE.

Anyway Good luck!


----------



## emi56 (Jun 12, 2013)

Check also here

www.eitexperts.com


----------



## vtecingen (Jun 23, 2013)

I did take the FE after being out of school for many years and passed the first time. Check out my blog as I chronicled my efforts:
http://eitexamprep.tumblr.com


----------



## Hott (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been out of school for 5 years + for me English is a second language, I passed April 2013 and used the following:

1. School of PE

2. Eitexam.com (very useful)

3. 1001 Solved Problems (the most useful book)

4. FERM


----------



## Johnlittle864 PE (Jun 24, 2013)

emi56, vtecingen, &amp; Hott Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solomonb (Jun 24, 2013)

Go use www.engineerintrainingexam.com This is one of the best sites that I have found! It is free, on the web and the explanations are very, very rich. good Luck!

.


----------



## dhodges (Jun 26, 2013)

John,

Did I read correctly that you will be taking the test in California?


----------



## Johnlittle864 PE (Jul 12, 2013)

Dhodges nope I'm from the Carolinas!


----------



## yorkipedia (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been out of school for 6+ years, and I passed the EIT in April on my 1st try.

My suggestion is to study FERM and do sample problems from NCEES using the supplied reference manual.

Knowing where and what equations are listed on that reference manual really helped me.

I did sign up for eitexperts but it was not as helpful as I hoped for. It was a little bit too slow for me to listen/follow. For me, listening/watching Texas A&amp;M free lecture videos were more helpful than eitexperts.

Good luck!


----------



## Power63 (Sep 6, 2013)

In Washington state you can get the FE waived if you have 12 yrs of experience, maybe your state has something similar?

WAC 196-12-050


Agency filings affecting this section


Waiving the fundamentals-of-engineering examination.

Applicants requesting a waiver of the fundamentals of engineering examination must:
(1) Have a baccalaureate or masters degree in an approved engineering program;
(2) Have completed a minimum of twelve years of board approved engineering experience after graduation; and
(3) Not have failed the NCEES fundamentals of engineering examination within the last ten years.
Applicants with a PhD from a program approved by the board may request a waiver of the fundamentals of engineering exam.


----------



## annp (Sep 24, 2013)

You may want to try www.peexcel.com also. Helped me pass and has lots of problems.


----------



## WesternAuto17 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stay away from eitexperts. It is not good. The information is mostly good, but the format is horrific. The online videos are completely unedited streamed classes complete with computer lock ups, ridiculous questions and errors. The instructor knows the information for sure, but the delivery system is terrible.

I don't know what program is best, but stay away from eitexperts.


----------



## iwire (Oct 1, 2013)

Why would you put yourself such a torture if you already has a PE????


----------

